# What do you do if Biofeedback doesn't work?



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

I just had biofeedback over the summer, my doctor said it would eliminate the problem I have been having with Pelvic Floor Dysfunction.In the next appointment my mother told the doctor is going to reccommend that I take Amitza(Which will work for 1-2 days, then stop completely) and use ducylolax supplements for up to 3 times a week(Which I cannot do because I live in a dorm).The doctor is the best ranked GI dealing with the Pelvic Floor Dysfunction basically in the USA.What now? What do you do when the therapy doesn't work?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BrianI am not sure what to tell you exactly here as I am not super familar with pelvic floor disorders."What now? What do you do when the therapy doesn't work?"Have you discussed this with the doctor as to your options now?Maybe in the next appointment you can personally talk to him about the meds as well as any other suggestions he may have?


----------

